# Airless



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

What size tips do most of you guys use when spraying mud ? Did some experimenting today fogging in some walls that have tons of sunlight coming in on them. Also thinking of fogging in the ceiling with mud just so there is zero chance of any flashing. The walls I did came out mint. Cant wait until its painted to see the final outcome.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

We use a 623 or 621 RAC for SpeedSkim. I'd say the 623 for mud.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

That's what i was thinking the 623, Are you pulling you filters out also? I think it helps from clogging up to much and doesn't work the airless so hard, maybe not don't or can't say for sure. I think i will try that on the next go around.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Darren, what kind and size of airless are you using?
We are spraying our primer with 1229 and 1231. Sprays a lot of primer REAL fast.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Graco 695 for primer with 317 tip. Graco V for SpeedSkim with 623 tip. Haven't bought my own mark V just yet.

And yes, we pull the filter in the pistol and use a sock filter over the dip tube and change it about every 5th or 6th bucket.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

silverstilts said:


> That's what i was thinking the 623, Are you pulling you filters out also? I think it helps from clogging up to much and doesn't work the airless so hard, maybe not don't or can't say for sure. I think i will try that on the next go around.


I use a Graco mark IV with a 623 tip and a 615 tip depending on what I'm spraying,,,,, . Yes pull the filters out, all of them.

I have had some REALLY bad luck with my Graco and VERY dissapointing NON service from Graco, so be aware that when you buy one, you are ON YOUR OWN with it. If you want to know more about the specifics, look at painttalk.com serach for the "graco sucks" thread or just do a serach on google for "graco sucks".


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

What other airless sprayers out there besides Graco do any of you out there prefer? The one good thing is the gracos they have a longer stroke so they don't have to run as fast so there would be less repacking. I always was partial to titans for the durability of pumping even though they run faster because of the stroke. Either way airless sprayers can be very temperamental sometimes.


----------



## drywallpro (Dec 11, 2008)

I like speeflo sprayers. I have a speeflo 12,000. It is a slow stroke hydrolic pump that runs on gas or electric. It is the best sprayer for mud in my opnion.


----------

